# Income Question



## Phil306 (May 14, 2013)

Ok, I know this is a "general question," based upon lifestyle, et al. However, could a single person live comfortably, say in Rome or Florence, on 50,000 Euro a year?

This would include a one bedroom apartment, internet, food, utilities, et al.

Thank you for anyone's advice and/or opinion.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Four could live on that. Or one could starve.

The average person would have no trouble living on that and saving money every month.


----------

